# House mod



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok... I have accepted the fact that backing up in the dark by yourself is not a good idea. Minimal damage, but I still need to fix it. I tried to use some 50/50 epoxy compound which peeled right off. I went to Camping World and purchased some clear silicone and put it on the small spider web type cracks because it has started raining in So. California. Thought it never rained here? Anyway.. I have not checked it to see if it is going to hold or not. I do have a fiberglass kit that is my last resort. What sort of prep to the outside area of the TT needs to be done to make this stuff stick? Is there a better type of sealant to be used?

#2. How do you repair small holes and scuffs in the awning? This happens when you have 4 inches of clearance on each side while backing and thinking you can do it yourself. At night no less....









Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

MFamily,

Sorry to hear about your accident. Also sorry I cannot help you fix it. Just wanted to encourage you in your repairs.

By the way, I have enough trouble backing up in the daylight, even with plenty of space beside me!! 
Mark


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

One thing comes to mind: these parts you are mending must be really clean and 100 percent wax free. I don't know about you but I use a 3M marine wax that is pretty resilent stuff and needs to be removed with contact cleaner or the like.

Hope this helps,

Scott


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) is a good cleaner for removing dirt, wax, etc. I use it before applying any sort of adhesive, caulk, sealant, and even decals. Rub it on with a clean towel and let it air dry for a few minutes.
Good Luck,
Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I had the run in with that tree I took mine to the dealer and was happy that their fix wasn't all that expensive, hurt my ego more than my pocketbook.

If you have a tight fit to back into, might want to consider what I did, one of the Power Movers makes a huge difference for me.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I think Y has the right idea. Check with a dealer 1st. The repair cost might be cheaper than you think. (after factoring in the cost of material).

If they are digging in too deep, maybe try a boat shop for hints and tips on how to fix cracks in fiberglass.

Thor


----------

